# Anyone looking to outfit a boat?



## Beave (Aug 26, 2002)

I've got an entire boat's worth of stuff that will be for sale soon. I stripped all the tackle and rigging off my Bayliner 4 years ago and just found out that we're moving to Texas. That includes 4 electric Walker riggers with auto ball retrievers and shutoff, at least 15 different rods with various setups of leadcore, dipsey firewire setups, and a bunch of mono rods. All rods have Okuma reeds with linecounters. I also have probably 300-400 spoons, a huge selection of dipseys, planer boards, j-plugs, etc.

I'm going to post an ad, but figured my ideal buyer is someone who is about to buy or just bought a boat and wants everything they need to be rigged up. The only thing I can think of that I let go with the boat was the track for the rod holder, but I kept the Bert's holders.

PM me for more info. Right now I'm in Wisconsin and the stuff is all at my in-laws in Michigan, but I can arrange a viewing for the right individual. Otherwise I'll be back around the 4th of July.


----------



## Fishndude (Feb 22, 2003)

Where in Michigan would such a viewing take place?


----------



## Beave (Aug 26, 2002)

Grand Rapids area.


----------



## FREEPOP (Apr 11, 2002)

Best of luck Beave


----------



## Beave (Aug 26, 2002)

Thanks Freepop. We left Michigan pushed by my job almost 6 years ago now, and I've spent the last 5 trying to find a lateral move back. I finally gave up recently and started looking for something down South which is my wife's preference.


----------



## severus (Feb 8, 2000)

Beave said:


> Thanks Freepop. We left Michigan pushed by my job almost 6 years ago now, and I've spent the last 5 trying to find a lateral move back. I finally gave up recently and started looking for something down South which is my wife's preference.


Wow, was it that long ago? How time flies. Where in Texas are you going?


----------



## Beave (Aug 26, 2002)

We'll be in Houston. Hot and humid in the summer, but I'll trade the 4 months in the summer they stay inside most of the time for the 6-7 months of the year in Wisconsin that we stay inside.

I'm going to have to find people who fish in the gulf down there, but I'm pretty sure most of my salmon gear isn't the thing down there.

Severus, yeah, almost 6 years ago now we moved to Iowa. I miss the fishing and West Michigan, but the economy there just isn't getting better. The few times I do get hits on jobs they want me to take a major paycut.


----------



## Beave (Aug 26, 2002)

On a side note, anyone know of a good saltwater fishing forum for the gulf or Texas area?


----------



## flugaul (Nov 12, 2010)

How much are you thinking you want for it all?


----------



## Beave (Aug 26, 2002)

I'm going to ballpark it at $2000 for everything, I'm going to ask my brother-in-law to take it down and take some pictures of everything so I can get a better count and make sure I'm not totally missing the mark. 

I've already got offers of $250/ea on the riggers. If the spoons and plugs go for $1.50 each, and the rod/reel combos are $30-40/ea (lots of convector reels, some magdas) I'm sure I'm over $2000. Add in the rod holders and other misc stuff like a coated net and I could probably part it all out for $2500 or more.


----------



## captjimtc (Aug 10, 2005)

Beave said:


> I'm going to ballpark it at $2000 for everything, I'm going to ask my brother-in-law to take it down and take some pictures of everything so I can get a better count and make sure I'm not totally missing the mark.
> 
> I've already got offers of $250/ea on the riggers. If the spoons and plugs go for $1.50 each, and the rod/reel combos are $30-40/ea (lots of convector reels, some magdas) I'm sure I'm over $2000. Add in the rod holders and other misc stuff like a coated net and I could probably part it all out for $2500 or more.



I'd be interested in the convector combos if you go that route.


----------



## STEINFISHSKI (Jan 30, 2001)

I get first cherry pick through the spoons.:lol:

Good luck with the move Dave. Miss those fun tournies we used to do, those were great times for sure.


----------



## Beave (Aug 26, 2002)

Okay all. Brother-in-law apparently doesn't have 30min to take pictures for me. I'll be in GR shortly next week for work and get pictures then, then I'll post them.


----------



## rockfordredneck (Dec 1, 2004)

I'm interested in some rods as well.

_OutdoorHub Mobile, the information engine of the outdoors_


----------



## CarnageProductions13 (Mar 11, 2011)

How much for a dipsey set up?


----------



## mva5142 (Aug 18, 2008)

I was born and raised in Texas. lived in houston for 10 years, and moved up here in 2008. All I can say is good luck. I have no plans and the hot and humid that you consider 4 months out of the year is only about 1/2 right. When you get to october and the temp is still 90+, you will realize february ain't all that bad, when you get a 100 degree easter, you will think that march isn't really all that long. And when you get 15" + of rain in 2-3 days and you realize it happens a couple times a year, you will miss the beautiful days up here! And when you..., well you get the idea. Hot and humid doesn't even begin to describe it down there. Oppressive, stifling, unbearable come a lot closer. On the plus side, when the winds switch out of the north for about 6 hours twice a summer and the low temps drop from 78 to 75 they call that a cold front!

All joking aside, get ready for some heat and rainfall so heavy you won't believe it. honestly, 4-5" and hour rainfall rates are not uncommon and occur frequently. They don't need a tropical storm or hurricane to get rainfall like that. Usually it is a little low spun off from the jet stream and slow mocing to the north that kills them. If you own a truck, keep it. I wouldn't own a low clearance car there for my daily driver. It will swamp fast. Also, while people in Texas are friendly, Houston news is depressing. Hardkly anything positive is covered because so much bad stuff happens. Takes a while to adjust.

Now onto the subject you asked about. I am going to post a link to a texas bowhunting website that is great, but the link is specifically to a thread asking about forums for texas fishing.

http://discussions.texasbowhunter.com/forums/showthread.php?t=186291

And now you, after you get to Texas you can get the bumper sticker that says, "I wasn't blessed to be born in Texas, but I got here as fast as I could!"

Good luck.

Matt


----------



## mrhookup (Jun 18, 2007)

I'd be interested in any dipsey rods, dipseys and planer boards you have. Let me know what you have and what you want for them, waiting on the pics.


tightlines,
mrhookup


----------



## Beave (Aug 26, 2002)

Okay all, here's a partial inventory with pictures. 

*Stuff I don't have pictures of:*
4x Walker Electric Downriggers with auto shut-off and ball retrievers. Swivel bases are also included but you may need to buy the mounting plates depending on how you mount.

Rubber-coated net with telescoping handle.

A variety of boat bumpers and life jackets. (If you don't want these as part of a package deal I'll give them to family.)

*Not explicitly pictured:*
2x Special Mate spoon boxes. Lots of pictures of the spoons but nothing of just the boxes.

10x Walker Tournament Twist Trolling rods, new in box, still in the little bags. 8'6". These are nice rods but a bit odd, the guides do a twist slowly from the top of the rod to the bottom as you go up. So with the reel facing you in the downrigger by the last few guides on the tip they're all facing the water. I got like 4 free for every rigger I bought and came to like them after using a couple.

*Pictured with comments:*









*Rods - (Qty - Reel, spooled with, Rod)*
3 - Okuma Madga 30DX, Partial Core, Okuma Classic Pro 8'6"
2 - Okuma Madga 30DX, Mono, Okuma Classic Pro 8'6
2 - Okuma Convector CN30D, Mono, Diawa Heartland 8'6"
2 - Okuma Star Drag 30D, 50lb Fire Wire, Shimano 1903 9' rod with Twili Tip
1 - Okuma Convector CN30D, Mono, Traverse Bay Slammer 8'6"
1 - Okuma Convector CN30D, 50lb Firewire, Eagle Claw Roller Rod
2 - Okuma Convector CN45D, Full Core, Walker Tournament Twist 8'6"
**All rods have been in storage for awhile so I'd replace the mono.









4x Cannon balls (black)*
1x Green painted fish-shaped cannon ball*
2x Planer boards
2x Bert's holders
*All cannon balls have pad releases of some sort









Various dipsey divers, snubbers, a few random flashers. Some of the divers are the Kulis-style that magnetically reset. The black case is a fillet knife with detachable blades I kept in the boat.









10 assorted J-Plugs. The two in the upper left are super-glows. Some of those are Silver Horde plugs.

















12x Thin Fins. These are like new and very hard to find (or were 3-4 years ago)









27 assorted J-plugs and hooks. Note that these are all in very good shape. 









Assorted "stuff" box. Contains more releases, add-a-line releases, the blue dealy is a temp/depth probe to attach to a cannon ball. Various swivels, drop weights, planer board releases, a knife, a few cut bait rigs, etc. 









Various flashers, many still have a fly or hootchie attached.









Flies, hootchies, j-plug hooks already with a 3-6' lead, and leaders for attaching to dipseys and add-a-lines. I store these on a pool noodle with a slit cut in them.


----------



## Beave (Aug 26, 2002)

*Spoons - Come in two special mate boxes. I'm showing a picture of each divider. Most are in great condition as I obsessively replace hooks. You will see a few rusty hooks, most of those were left in a bucket and put in the box to get an accurate count in the picture.*


----------



## Beave (Aug 26, 2002)

These are all stingers but one odd-ball devil spoon on the left...








More stingers








I see 10 moonshines in this picture. The two on the far right are some brand of superglow too. The two on the left are Gander Mountain spoons. There's a stripe of super-glow paint on the far-left spoon.








Starting Box 2








10 more moonshines, never used. I bought them right before moving.








3 more moonshines on this divider.


----------

